# First Marathon



## Jmetz (12 Oct 2012)

Hi,
I'm running my first marathon on the 28th of this month. 

If you were to give a first timer one piece of information / advice what would it be?


My greatest distance to date is 23 miles.


----------



## pubrunner (12 Oct 2012)

Jmetz said:


> Hi,
> I'm running my first marathon on the 28th of this month.
> 
> If you were to give a first timer one piece of information / advice what would it be?
> ...


 
Don't start off too fast !

Which marathon is it ?

Best of luck - enjoy it !


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Oct 2012)

Run the first half backwards


----------



## compo (12 Oct 2012)

Start off at a comfortable pace then immediately slow down. With the excitement and nervous anticipation you almost certainly will start off too fast but it wont feel it for a few miles until the adreneline rush is over. Then find a nice lady in skin tight tights and stay behind her for a few miles.


----------



## fimm (12 Oct 2012)

Don't go off too fast.
Enjoy it.
(OK, that's two)


----------



## Pottsy (12 Oct 2012)

Some kind of sustenance.
Vaseline.

They're separate tips by the way. 

Also it's all in the mind, if you can do 23 miles, relax you'll be fine, but it will hurt


----------



## Arsen Gere (12 Oct 2012)

+1 for Pottsy's comments.
I vaseline my feet too. No blisters.
FWIW the longest distance I've done in training is 11 miles. I run the 11 to work and then 11 back again some days. I did an ironman on the back of this and finished Kielder in the top 40. So with 23 it should be straight forward as long as you remember to eat and don't go daft. 8 Jelly Babies and a couple of gels do it for me. If there is an isotonic drink on offer take it.


----------



## cnb (12 Oct 2012)

Take it easy the first few miles and try to ease into a nice steady pace....I've ran a few, 2hrs 16min being my best time..Good luck..


----------



## MrJamie (12 Oct 2012)

Don't change anything from training, no "race day" shirt, lucky pants, retightened laces etc.

I've only run as far as 17 miles, but I think most important is hydration, electrolytes and trying to get some sugar into you regularly. Don't drink too much plain water either, i made that mistake in a half and was broken by mile 10


----------



## Pottsy (12 Oct 2012)

cnb said:


> Take it easy the first few miles and try to ease into a nice steady pace....I've ran a few, 2hrs 16min being my best time..Good luck..



2:16??? When did you finish running for the GB squad?


----------



## VamP (12 Oct 2012)

cnb said:


> Take it easy the first few miles and try to ease into a nice steady pace....I've ran a few, 2hrs 16min being my best time..Good luck..


 
Only 8 minutes off the London Olympic winning time. That is spectacular!!!!


----------



## pubrunner (12 Oct 2012)

cnb said:


> . . . . . . . , *2hrs 16min* being my best time..Good luck.


 
How many years ago was that ?

Which club were/are you in ?



Pottsy said:


> 2:16??? When did you finish running for the GB squad?


 
Did you get a GB vest ? Your half marathon time best must be very rapid ?


----------



## cnb (12 Oct 2012)

Yep, I did get my vest..Represented G/B and England a couple of times.My best half was 64.03...York half marathon..I used to run for Sunderland Harriers...Thanks for the compliments....Ps.. i never caught the bus haha (we don't mention him)


----------



## Pottsy (13 Oct 2012)

Wow, due respect, I expected a typo when you said 2:16. My best half is just over half an hour more than yours and I'm proud of that


----------



## Jmetz (15 Oct 2012)

So eat Vaseline and follow attractive women whilst running at what feels like a reduced pace. 

It's the Preston one. 

I'm just keen to try and ensure I run it well. Timing wise I'm at a loss. I ran a 1h31 HM two weeks ago, but I'm unsure as to how much I need to drop the pace. 

I find ny problem is always that when I 'try' for a good time I hit problems, but relaxing is easier said that done in a crowd as we all know.


----------



## JoeyB (15 Oct 2012)

Nice one. I can only dream of doing a marathon, I'm doing the Great South Run in a couple of weeks, and then the Gosport Half Marathon a couple of weeks later if I survive.


----------



## compo (15 Oct 2012)

Just remember that 20 miles is half way. It is the last six that are tough so run the last six first and the remaining 20 will be a doddle.


----------



## fimm (15 Oct 2012)

Pottsy said:


> Wow, due respect, I expected a typo when you said 2:16.


Me, too.
Respect.
WRT times, have a google for the Macmillian Running calculator - I find it works quite well for me...


----------



## Pottsy (15 Oct 2012)

I thought you might be a presidential candidate for a moment 

http://news.runnersworld.com/2012/08/31/paul-ryan-says-hes-run-sub-300-marathon/


----------



## xxmimixx (15 Oct 2012)

Jmetz said:


> Hi,
> I'm running my first marathon on the 28th of this month.
> 
> If you were to give a first timer one piece of information / advice what would it be?
> ...


 

1* ENJOY IT (ie dont get too wrapped up about times etc etc, if you have trained well you will perform and hopefully you wont get an injury during the run!)
2* Have your name printed on your top. It will only cost a few pounds and you will get a lot of people calling out your name and supporting you. It does make a difference


----------



## Jmetz (19 Oct 2012)

Just over one week to go. Picked up a strain in my calf Tuesday night running so have only been cycling since. It's easing off now which is good news. 

McMillan calculator reckons me to be on for a 3h16 which I would be overjoyed with to be honest. I'm not holding ny breath. 

Looking to get another marathon distance in before New year then solid training for London


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Oct 2012)

Jmetz said:


> Just over one week to go. Picked up a strain in my calf Tuesday night running so have only been cycling since. It's easing off now which is good news.
> 
> McMillan calculator reckons me to be on for a 3h16 which I would be overjoyed with to be honest. *I'm not holding ny breath. *
> 
> Looking to get another marathon distance in before New year then solid training for London


 
That is a sensible approach.


----------



## Jmetz (19 Oct 2012)

Only when pictures are being taken to ensure I look composed and fit rather than panting, out of breath and dying


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Oct 2012)

Seriously though ... take it very easy early on and easy in the first half generally and try to enjoy the experience. Don't worry too much about your finishing time. (These are things I _didn't_ do in my first - and last - marathon). *And don't hold your breath.*

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Arsen Gere (25 Oct 2012)

2:16 is a cracking time. I was chuffed with 3:17 for Kielder.


----------



## Jmetz (26 Oct 2012)

Two days. Coccyx is still sore, I believe in relation to my strained hamstring though that feels OK now. 

Rest tomorrow, expo in the morning then off to watch football. While munching throughout.


----------

